# Introduction



## Canadiangirl47 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi there! My husband and I moved to Hamilton with our two kids aged 19 & 21 from Canada. Hoping we can find other families with similar interests and maybe have kids around the same age. The oldest one is having some issues finding like minded kids her age even though she is at University. Any suggestions?


----------

